# Cervelo Soloist front shifting question



## igor-jz (Nov 11, 2006)

Hello!
My friend purchased resently a Cervelo Soloist frame, which I am going to build with Campagnolo parts. I noticed that the internal cable system on down tube do not have common retainers with adjustable nuts for the shifting cables. So the question is what should I do with the front cable (the rear actually doesn't need that adjustable nut, because the rear derailleur has itself)?
Thanks!


----------



## galanz (Oct 28, 2004)

According to the guy at the LBS they have an inline cable adjuster that they can use with Campy FD's if required. He also said that with great care during the build they can eliminate the need for this. He also pointed out that because of the finer ratchets with a Campy shifter this isn't as necessary as it would be with Shimano.


----------



## igor-jz (Nov 11, 2006)

galanz, thanks a lot for your advise!


----------



## mf9point8 (Jul 17, 2006)

A friend of mine has a klein with internal cables. There is an inline barrel adjuster right after the shifter for both front and read.


----------

